
WeWork seen as startup lesson in what not to do in Silicon Valley - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-wework-lessons-analysis/wework-seen-as-startup-lesson-in-what-not-to-do-in-silicon-valley-idUSKBN1WI23M
======
alexnewman
Dude made 3/4 of a billion dollars. Seem plan worked great

